# dell xps 200 amber blinking power light



## nrenfro (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi folks, 

My Dell XPS 200 is giving me a bit of trouble. It runs fine for a while (~2 hours) but then unexpectedly turns off, leaving only the amber blinking power light. To say the least, it is a bit frustrating. 

I have noticed that my fan tends to run more lately. Could this be related?

I looked at the manual and it mentions that it might be a PSU problem. What do you think?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

very common problem = PSU

the problem with that computer is the unusual size of the case and its internals


you will need a micro atx power supply


----------



## nrenfro (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I noticed that it runs much better under Ubuntu than Windows. I'll see how long I can stand it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## derrickerr (Dec 15, 2008)

I just found the same problem with the same model dell and it is going to need a new power supply. We need to ask around to find out if this is a manufacturing problem so that dell will pay.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

there is no manufacturing problem .......... other than cheap parts............. there design lasts as long as their warranty and not much more ................ thats the OEM system blue's


----------



## Eileen Ellis (Dec 16, 2008)

nrenfro said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My Dell XPS 200 is giving me a bit of trouble. It runs fine for a while (~2 hours) but then unexpectedly turns off, leaving only the amber blinking power light. To say the least, it is a bit frustrating.
> 
> ...


Just happened to me on my Dell Dimention 5000 model....but mine won't power up now. Handbook tells me to check the processor power cable is securely connected. It IS,but there's a steady amber light glowing just above the battery on the motherboard ????

Where do I go from here...? (Dell's chat technicians are off for a couple of weeks) With all the sales around these days -it's likely to be goin' down the tip !!! I'll post a new thread to see if there's a few ideas out there.

Just happened to me on my Dell Dimension 5000 model....but mine won't power up now. Handbook tells me to check the processor power cable is securely connected. It IS....but there's a steady amber light glowing just above the battery on the motherboard ????

Where do I go from here...? (Dell's chat technicians are off for a couple of weeks) With all the sales around these days -it's likely to be goin' down the tip!!!,,,in lots of tiny bits. I'll post a new reply to see if there are a few ideas out there.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ws450/en/ug/advanced.htm


----------



## Eileen Ellis (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for that useful link.... But it's the 'power button' flashing,not the diagnostic lights.
Other forums tell me it's the power supply up the creek... So - out she goes.....to the refuse tip.Been a noisy load of intermittent troublesome junk from the start (Four years ago) Back to my old faithful Packard Bell.


----------

